
Tools/Website/Service to Note/Remove Fake/Robotic Blog Posts - giardini
While reading posts on slate.com I was struck how many were &quot;noisy&quot; and similar to past posts I&#x27;ve encountered. Certain memes pop up repeatedly (usually denigrating someone) and contain no useful information. It occurred to me there might be a websites or analysis tool or a service that would indicate which posts were likely to have been generated by a robot.<p>There&#x27;s probably a vocabulary and an entire work milieu&#x2F;domain&#x2F;subject area about this topic but I am naive. Can anyone help me here?
======
giardini
Well, as usual, a little Googling gives more than I can handle:

\- Trolls and bots are disrupting social media — here’s how AI can stop them
(Part 1):

[https://towardsdatascience.com/trolls-and-bots-are-
disruptin...](https://towardsdatascience.com/trolls-and-bots-are-disrupting-
social-media-heres-how-ai-can-stop-them-d9b969336a06)

\- Identifying trolls and bots on Reddit with machine learning (Part 2):

[https://towardsdatascience.com/identifying-trolls-and-
bots-o...](https://towardsdatascience.com/identifying-trolls-and-bots-on-
reddit-with-machine-learning-709da5970af1)

\- An interesting Reddit thread titled "How do you guys recognize bot posts?":

[https://www.reddit.com/r/shills/comments/7hcywd/how_do_you_g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shills/comments/7hcywd/how_do_you_guys_recognize_bot_posts/)

